# Cedar Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cedar lidded box I made for Nick Parker who will be ordained a priest in May. It will be his rosary box. I have known him since he was born and have worked with his dad for 25 yrs. They have been family friends for a long time. It is cedar and finished with lacquer. The cross was fun to turn.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job Bernie. I'm sure Father Nick will cherish it forever.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

As I told you before bud, that is one fine piece! That finial work is fabulous Mr.B. I think the Father will cherish it for ever!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie that is one awesome piece of work. Nick will love it. Love that grain in the Cedar.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dang Bernie that's the best one yet. You are always improving. Got me envious.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Yep this one was a labor of love and of course it had to be perfect. I got mom's blessings on it and she wants me to make her 3 for next Christmas.  Hey didn't we just finish Christmas. Oh well I will get her some made. 

You had better get on the stick Glenmore. Boxes are easy to make. It is just the lids that are funky to try to fit. Patience.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I first read this post a few days ago but couldn't decide how to respond 'till now, and the best I can come up with is that I'm not certain if you're projects inspire me to achieve greater things, or make me want to give up any attempt at turning. Pens that I've made to-date are but child's play compared to you're Cedar lidded box and other projects. The jury is still out!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I first read this post a few days ago but couldn't decide how to respond 'till now, and the best I can come up with is that I'm not certain if you're projects inspire me to achieve greater things, or make me want to give up any attempt at turning. Pens that I've made to-date are but child's play compared to you're Cedar lidded box and other projects. The jury is still out!



I would hope Harry they would be a inspiration. Hopefully my posts don't come across badly and discourage anybody. We all have to start somewhere and I started with pen making also. I started this turning thing about 2 yrs ago. I took it very seriously because I found I love it. I did hours of practice with a skew mainly and but with all the other gouges. I made a lot of chips out of several 2 X 4's practicing. Anyway I sincerely hope I am not discouraging anyone and if so let me know. Keep turning Harry.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie and Harry,

I just have to say you both inspire me. We are all at different skill levels and when I see both of your works, it gets me to set my standards even higher. Please continue to post your great works so we can all aspire to greater heights. If there were no high standards, the work we do would become junk, that's a much greater fear. Besides, I kind of think Harry was probably joking a bit anyway.....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A good analogy to my post would be my wife who, some years ago taught herself to play the organ and used to get great pleasure from doing so, that is until I brought a friend home who was a semi-pro organist. She reckoned that her playing was so childish by comparison that she has rarely played since.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

I fully understood what you were saying. I play the piano, some would say well, others would say badly, it depends on your expertise in the field. What I've learned from that artform is that you can't compare anything you do against another person. Each has their own talents and pleasure they derive from that talent at whatever level it might be. Rather, In my opinion, it's better to appreciate when someone does something better than you, for you can learn from them, every one was a beginner at one time and needed a 'leg up' from someone that had more experience.

It's a shame your wife plays less because of her experience at hearing someone who is a semi-pro....all that means is that person has played longer and had more opportunity to learn more due to that factor of time.

I've also learned that no matter how well I play, I never feel adequate at playing...that's the artists curse....that's also a good reason to never compare yourself to another. I feel it's best just to learn from someone that is better at something and teach someone that is just learning something if you have something you can share.

That's the spirit that I believe exists and thrives at this forum. There are many who are learners and many who by experience and knowledge are able to teach those in some way.

I really appreciate that fact, a most wonderful group....and Harry....I may never turn out work as good as yours but I'll keep trying because of your good example of what you do. You are a teacher.....

Ed......


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bernie, I think your work is an inspiration. Harry, I love your posts. I work nights when your words are fresh and are very enlightening. Like you, I really enjoy the pictures that show what steps are taken to reach the ultimate satisfaction. Ed, your eloquence is perfect. Most of here as hobbyists. We are here for the love of our hobby. Mark should be commended for giving us this place to share ideas and inspirations such as Bernie's and all of the others. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ed., I really needed that talking to, I know that I'm my own worst critic. After that and Derek's contribution, I promise to keep trying the things that I don't feel comfortable with and that's starting with the skew chisel!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

We all tend to criticize our own selves the most, but I'll tell you one thing, if we didn't, we wouldn't likely refine our processes to be more exacting to beautiful things with wood. I don't know about you, but I'm learning something every time I touch a piece of wood or see something that someone else touches (that means you Harry)....so keep doing....keep getting better but most of all, keep helping us all learn from you.

Mark, a huge thank you for creating a wonderful process that allows us to share experiences, feelings and generally discuss working with wood.

Thank you,

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, some time that you get some 2 or 3 x 6 turning squares give box turning a go. It's really a fun thing to do but I think it is best done having a good chuck for the lathe and I like to use a scraper or two while doing so but it's a lot of fun to do them. I am not very good at finials myself and Bernie excells at them. Maybe I will go out to the land of sun flowers and wheat and get a lesson or two  

Corey


----------

